# next stop - Oboe



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Maurice Bourgue / Saint-Saëns : Oboe Sonata in D major (Pf.Ichiro Nodaira)*

Beautiful sonata, and a great, sensitiv, lyrical performance

youtube comments

*He has such good control. Beautiful.﻿

Very nice work and great oboîst!

Superb as one would expect from this great artist. Note ....very little dancing involved unlike so many players these days. No fuss music making*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mozart Sinfonia Concertante Oboe Clarinet Horn Bassoon Barenboim*

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart Sinfonia Concertante for oboe, clarinet, horn, bassoon, and orchestra, K. 297b in E flat major
Daniel Barenboim, conductor*

Beautiful and amusing concertante, and a very fine intimate interpretation and performance.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Camerata Pacifica - Arnold Bax, Quintet for Oboe & Strings*

*Recorded live & unedited on May 21st, 2013 at the Gold Room in the Pasadena Civic Auditorium, CA, Nicholas Daniel, Catherine Leonard, Ara Gregorian, Richard O'Neill & Ani Aznavoorian perform the Oboe Quintet of Arnold Bax.*

A really great and adventurous work from Bax. I really like Arnold Bax! But it seems there are not many good filmed recordings on youtube. I will envestigate him further later on spotify. There he is well representated.
The performance here is very fine, and the sound is brilliant.

youtube comments

*Bravo! What a great performance! First time I've heard this piece and I really enjoyed it. Thanks so much

Absolutely superb on every level. Music, performance, film. Keep it up.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Alfred Schnittke: Concerto for oboe, harp and strings*

*Ramon Ortega Quero, hautbois
Manon Pierrehumbert, harpe*

Magical, captivating work, and the performers manage to bring forward the colours and finesse,


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Alessandro Marcello, Concerto in re minore per oboe e orchestra*

*I Cameristi Scala perform the Concerto in D minor for Oboe and Orchestra Alessandro Marcello. Allegro. Adagio. Soon. Fabien Thouand, oboe The images were taken in the Salone del Tiepolo Palazzo Clerici in Milan October 21, 2011*

Great performance and videopresentation of well known tones, but for me an unknown italian baroque composer.

youtube comments

*I've always love the oboe. Everyone tunes to the first chair, but the first chair tunes to the oboe. A lovely piece.﻿

I really learned the beautiful parts and I got a 10 From oboe egzam﻿

Vivaldi, Albinoni, and Marcello....my favorites! I remember learning to play Marcello pieces, great fun﻿

A concerto Alessandro Marcello wrote in d minor for oboe, strings and basso continuo is perhaps his best-known work. It is one of the most performed oboe concertos in the oboe repertory.*


----------

